# **** I Knew it Would Happen ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew it--- had a desert dweller call and want a lamp with a root ball. Oh yeah--- another wants a bunch of "cookies"--- I cut them too.lol.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That root ball looks great, some fine work there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Cat !... I mean the lamps are nice, not cat, although he's nice too, I was saving compliments to him for a later date.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work Cat, how do you manage to have so much spare time as of late.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purty work Dave. :hunter:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I took another 4 hour break day before yesterday Rick--- Milled 632 BF of white spruce. The boards were live edge 2 1/2" X 16-21" wide. My back was wish'in I was about 4 decades younger--- those spruce are heavy suckers.lol.

Think I'll have the client load'em himself.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks great. The boss just bought a Wood Mizer on Wednesday and I got trained on running it. Anxious to put some hours on it and I'm hoping that the boss will let me use it on a few of my own projects.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great work Dave!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The man's got his niche. Love the recycling. One of a kind stuff.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- he brought his dad with him this morn'in to help him load------------------------------> I got to just stand there drink'in coffee and tell'in tall tales. :cowboy:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH !! you know a few of them!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I bet he told short tales also, Hassel!


----------

